# Hi! I joined 2 days ago, so here's my intro...



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

My name is Renee and I am proudly owned by 3 wonderful cats -- Midnight, who is approximately one year old and her twin boys, Star and Lucky, born June 9, 2005.

The story of how we got Midnight is really interesting (and long) so I'll try to keep it short. I met her back in December when she was owned by a former neighbor. The plan had been that I would take her when they moved, but unfortunately, it didn't work out. Eventually the neighbors did move out in mid-April, but they left Midnight and her two siblings. Around the end of May, Midnight was still hanging out around where her former owners used to live. She remembered me and followed me home. After about two days of her hanging out by our house, we took her in. Two weeks later, we were surprised with kittens. 8O Midnight was pregnant and we had no clue. She delivered four kittens, but only two survived.  

And that is the *very* brief version of how we ended up with three cats, instead of one. :luv


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome, Renee! Thanks for sharing the story about your kitties. Bet those kittens were quite a surprise!


----------



## RetroCat™ (Sep 15, 2005)

Welcome Renee, Midnight, Star, and Lucky! Thank for sharing their story with us! Hope you have fun at CF!

RC


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! =^.^=


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome, lymecat. Yeah, those kittens were *quite* a surprise. The day Midnight went into labor was really weird. She was acting odd, wasn't eating, and was just meowing a whole lot. My daughter wanted us to take her to the vet, but I didn't know if we should. Anyway, I had gone to my neighbor's house for a minute and when I came back, my daughter was panicking..."Mommy, Midnight is in Daddy's closet and she won't come out and she's making really weird noises." So I go upstairs to investigate the situation. When I looked in the closet, the first kitten had already been born, but he was stillborn. Star was born about 45 minutes later, followed by another stillborn kitten with a serious birth defect (his tongue was swollen and bigger than his head), and then Lucky was born. The minute Lucky came out, I had to help him. He was having a very hard time breathing and he had a bunch of fluid still in his lungs. I did a lot of suctioning and using gravity to get the fluid out of his lungs, but he turned out just great!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow, that's amazing! Welcome, thanks for sharing your story about Midnight and the two babies, and how great that you kept them. Looking forward to hearing more, and seeing pics!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

What a precious story to hear, nothing better than little surprises! Warm welcome and enjoy the forum


----------



## ihave4kitties (Aug 27, 2005)

Welcome! Welcome! I see you have 3 kitties too.  I had to do a double take as "my3kitties" is close to "ihave3kitties." We want everyone to know we have 3 kitties! :wink: I've really enjoyed this forum, I'm sure you will too. Thanks for sharing your story too....what a sweet surprise! And how wonderful you took her in. Is she black? I am thinking she may be due to her name. Two of my kitties are black.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

My 3 send your 3 belly rubs! Welcome I am donna owned proudly by the incredible trio!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome.  I think I'm going to like it here. :catsm 

ihave3kitties -- I actually wanted my screen name to be "ihave3kitties", but I figured, with my luck, someone else already has that name. So that's why I'm "my3kitties". To answer your question...yes, Midnight is black/very, very, dark brown. However, none of her kittens were/are black. All of her kittens, including the two stillborns, were/are gray and white. I'm guessing the tom that got her pregnant was/is gray and white, too.

As far as pictures go, I'll try to get some recent pictures of my babies. But here are some of Midnight and her babies when Star and Lucky were two weeks old.

This is Midnight: 
http://photobucket.com/albums/v312/momo ... 170014.jpg

Here is Star:
http://photobucket.com/albums/v312/momo ... 190012.jpg

Last, but not least, here's Lucky:
http://photobucket.com/albums/v312/momo ... 190014.jpg

Enjoy!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, cute kitties!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Thank you, DesnBaby. They're even cuter now. I've got to remind myself to have my husband borrow the digital camera that they use at his job so that I can update my babies.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome, can't wait to see more!


----------

